# carefresh v back 2 nature



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

I need help guy and girls  , I am the proud mum of 2 Syrians , a winter white and 2 gerbils  .... Now I am currently using sawdust (shavings) for my babies , BUT I have produced quite a bad allergy to it , sooo I really really need some advice  .... I have looked into carefresh and back 2 nature ..... 
so wich one is better , wich one lasts longer ect ? or do you have any other suggestions on what to use ? I want whats best for my babies not just myself ...any help and advice would hugely be appreciated


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Out of those two then carefresh, but they're both expensive. 
I use megazorb and fitch. The megazorb is dustier than it used to be though! 
Fitch is good Fitch Recycling - Fitch Pet Bedding, you just need somewhere to store it!
I'm using these for rabbit litter trays, 1 Syrian and 2 robos.

There's also shredded cardboard or hemp, but I've never used them.


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

I would second fitch- we bought ours nearly 2 months ago and we've still barely made a dent in it, even though we do the degu cage, hamster cage and rabbit litter trays with it! 

It's very absorbent and odourless too. Nala our syrian loves to make her nest out of it


----------



## Khaleesi (May 23, 2013)

I use carefresh as bedding material but not as a full substrate and find it okay. In the past I've used finacard and that's been great 

However, the Fitch product looks good and a bargain so I think I might try that out to see what it's like.


----------

